#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜漫畫，狼人

## 阿翔

我猜大概是阿努比斯一類的吧？
很快就被秒了，因為只是一堆雜魚而已，
說實的還蠻可惜的……
點下去可以看大圖的說。

----------


## wingwolf

恶魔幸存者2？

我才不會承認是靠搜索漢化組才找到的（唉唉唉？）
主角和畫風看起來都很像，是吧？

第一幅那隻狼人正面好帥 :3

----------


## 伊天

恶魔幸存者2 有2種版本 
其一是以女性腳色當做主角 
其二是現在的所看到的版本 ((汐田版
((可惜沒用出白虎  我要看白虎阿
附贈黑影版白虎

帥氣的白虎

----------


## 阿翔

恭喜兩位，沒想到這種冷門的都有人猜的出來，
我一般都是喜歡看這些冷門的漫

----------

